# The joy of soap mold lining...NOT!



## Dennis (Dec 31, 2018)

As a long time soaping beginner who likes flying by the seat of his pants there have been many successes and something short of full blown failures in my soapmaking adventures.  Many have been preceded by the thought "I wonder if it's true if..." or "I wonder what will happen if..." and even "I wonder if this will work?"
To be clear, I am a hobbyist, nothing is sold but much may be given and sometimes there is a trade.  That's it.  Those who sell have good reason to be very particular and I understand.  Enough of that, get to the point of all this!! 
Ok.  I hate lining soap molds.  That's no secret.  The silicone lined molds sold by Amazon are good but I dislike the shape.  My homemade pine molds are preferred but must be lined.  That has always been a source of frustration for me but lovely wife, mother of my children, keeper of the peace and counter of the coin saw fit to line them for me.  She is wonderful but even she has limits.  After reading about different methods and trying many, plastic bags were discovered and I decided to test them out.  Naturally, the test would be extreme.  It's what I do.  I cut a bread bag open and shoved it in the mold print side down, trimmed the edges a bit and taped the sides.  Yeah, the ends are wrinkly but that's fine with me.  I'm getting wrinkly too.  With the mold ready I mixed up a batch of brine soap (first time! why not?  another unknown!)  using a standard recipe and poured it in the mold.  How would the plastic hold up in the oven?  Yep, CPOP.  This is where I am happiest - the unknown = potential for disaster and a wicked cleanup or success.  Left it in  the oven overnight and took it out this morning.  SUCCESS!  Finally I love lining molds .  
Now I might be late to the bread bag show but they are a new, joyous discovery for me.  Eezy Peezy.  The batch is now on the aging hearth (highly technical climate controlled location) awaiting its turn to go into the climate controlled storage facility - under the bed - with the cat.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 31, 2018)

Good for you! I never would have thought to use bread bags in a million years. Awesome!


IrishLass


----------



## Loralei (Dec 31, 2018)

holy macaroni!! I would have thought that the plastic would melt under the temperature.. glad you found a system that you like!


----------



## Misschief (Dec 31, 2018)

Interestingly, I enjoy lining my molds with freezer paper. It's a little like origami and feels SO satisfying when it fits just right.


----------



## Relle (Dec 31, 2018)

I don't like wrinkly, on me   or the soap mould linings, so probably wouldn't use them, you can have mine. Love that it has worked out for you Dennis and you now have the ultimate liner - not the bread (liner), the lovely wife .


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 31, 2018)

Call me crazy - I like the freezer paper option the best. Silicon wasn’t good for me. I hated getting them out and dealing with dented edges and corners. Freezer paper takes about 3 mins to line and a breeze to remove...no more dented edges. I think I saw a tutorial on SMF and never looked back!


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 31, 2018)

I agree with others, the wrinkles would drive me nuts. I mostly use my silicone molds and never have to worry about it, however when I have to line, I have a template for all my wooden molds and it literally takes me less than 30 seconds to peel, cut, fold and line my molds with my freezer paper.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 31, 2018)

Way ta go, Dennis! Doin' the Happy Soaper's Dance for you!


----------



## Sraymoure (Dec 31, 2018)

Found this on the web and love it:
Cut a piece of styrofoam the size of the wood mound cavity. Then wrap it like a present on 3 sides, place it in cavity and remove the foam.  I did cover foam with plastic to prevent foam shedding.


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 31, 2018)

Dennis said:


> As a long time soaping beginner who likes flying by the seat of his pants there have been many successes and something short of full blown failures in my soapmaking adventures.  Many have been preceded by the thought "I wonder if it's true if..." or "I wonder what will happen if..." and even "I wonder if this will work?"
> To be clear, I am a hobbyist, nothing is sold but much may be given and sometimes there is a trade.  That's it.  Those who sell have good reason to be very particular and I understand.  Enough of that, get to the point of all this!!
> Ok.  I hate lining soap molds.  That's no secret.  The silicone lined molds sold by Amazon are good but I dislike the shape.  My homemade pine molds are preferred but must be lined.  That has always been a source of frustration for me but lovely wife, mother of my children, keeper of the peace and counter of the coin saw fit to line them for me.  She is wonderful but even she has limits.  After reading about different methods and trying many, plastic bags were discovered and I decided to test them out.  Naturally, the test would be extreme.  It's what I do.  I cut a bread bag open and shoved it in the mold print side down, trimmed the edges a bit and taped the sides.  Yeah, the ends are wrinkly but that's fine with me.  I'm getting wrinkly too.  With the mold ready I mixed up a batch of brine soap (first time! why not?  another unknown!)  using a standard recipe and poured it in the mold.  How would the plastic hold up in the oven?  Yep, CPOP.  This is where I am happiest - the unknown = potential for disaster and a wicked cleanup or success.  Left it in  the oven overnight and took it out this morning.  SUCCESS!  Finally I love lining molds .
> Now I might be late to the bread bag show but they are a new, joyous discovery for me.  Eezy Peezy.  The batch is now on the aging hearth (highly technical climate controlled location) awaiting its turn to go into the climate controlled storage facility - under the bed - with the cat.  View attachment 34675



Saw a video on youtube earlier one how to make a silicone mold to fit a home made mold looked pretty easy too not sure how much it costs for the silicone stuff to make the mixture though. Its something im going to look into sometime in more detail to line a home made mold i have on a to do list. Not sure id be able to deal with creases either. Iv never had to try line a mold with paper though


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 31, 2018)

An excellent piece of writing! Enjoyed it immensely. I too, like @Misschief get a sense of satisfaction from ‘perfectly’ fitting my baking paper to the mould. I like the idea of making up a template, so might do that when I’m at a loose end.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 31, 2018)

Chris_S said:


> Saw a video on youtube earlier one how to make a silicone mold to fit a home made mold looked pretty easy too not sure how much it costs for the silicone stuff to make the mixture though. Its something im going to look into sometime in more detail to line a home made mold i have on a to do list. Not sure id be able to deal with creases either. Iv never had to try line a mold with paper though



I looked at that as a project but decided against it.  My new project is to perfect the custom bread bag liner to be creaseless.  I have a few ideas and the bread bags are plentiful.  The only ugly creases were on the end but I must pursue perfection to win over those with crease sensitivity.  
So you've never lined a mold with parchment paper?   Watch the videos, listen to the advice, and go for it.  You may be a pro right off the bat.  You could also find yourself in that deep dark pain cave, growling and drooling like a rabid dog.  It happens sometimes; I've read about it.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 31, 2018)

Not parchment... freezer paper. 

I made a template for myself, and made sure to mark it with "Do not throw out" written on it nice and big so someone who likes to clean up after me doesn't throw it out.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 31, 2018)

Dennis said:


> I must pursue perfection to win over those with crease sensitivity.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 1, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Not parchment... freezer paper.
> 
> I made a template for myself, and made sure to mark it with "Do not throw out" written on it nice and big so someone who likes to clean up after me doesn't throw it out.



Wow!  You have someone who cleans up after you?  Where can I get one of those?


----------



## Misschief (Jan 1, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Wow!  You have someone who cleans up after you?  Where can I get one of those?


It's great!.... most of the time. It's when he tries to clean up while I'm still "making a mess" that it gets a little annoying.

I love him dearly.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 1, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Not parchment... freezer paper.


You're right.  As politicians love to say, "I misspoke".  I use a lot of parchment paper baking bacon a couple pounds at a time.  Better to clean up the mess once a week than twice a day.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 1, 2019)

Dennis said:


> I use a lot of parchment paper baking bacon a couple pounds at a time.  Better to clean up the mess once a week than twice a day.


Brilliant!


----------



## KimT2au (Jan 2, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I have a template for all my wooden molds and it literally takes me less than 30 seconds to peel, cut, fold and line my molds with my freezer paper.



Ooohhh, what a clever idea.  I am going to try that one myself.



Chris_S said:


> Saw a video on youtube earlier one how to make a silicone mold to fit a home made mold looked pretty easy too not sure how much it costs for the silicone stuff to make the mixture though.



Katy Carlson of Royalty Soaps has a video showing how she followed the same video.  She starts off loving the lining but a while later she ends up saying that she got sick of the silicone lining always flopping around and purchased some silicone liners instead.

I used to hate lining the moulds with paper until I saw a video on how to fold the paper to fit and now I find it so quick and easy that I have stopped considering making the move to silicone liners.


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 2, 2019)

KimT2au said:


> Ooohhh, what a clever idea.  I am going to try that one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did think it was overly big the silicone liner she made in that video. Iv only got to the point of using either individual silicone molds, smaller multi molds i bought for candles and melts that turned out too big or the silicone lined box loaf molds. Not sure id be able to justify the cost of buying the silicone i priced it up a while ago and the amount she must of used to make that is very expensive and might as well buy in a shop or line with baking paper. as yet iv not even had the need to use anything bigger than what iv got im still very much in experiment phase and iv got 3 loaf molds about 16 small individual molds and that smaller multi mold that was only cheap and am tempted to order a few more just because they are nice flower shapes and are nice for gifts.

Think ill have a look for videos on how to fold liners for slab molds iv just setup my microwave in my soaping room aka my spare bedroom so i could always learn and fold while im heating the oils up would give me something to do to keep my hands busy.


----------



## loriag (Jan 2, 2019)

So many smiles from this thread, thanks everyone. I moved from silicone to freezer paper/ wood molds. Now never thought about making a template, wow, that would be even easier yet.


----------



## Cal43 (Jan 2, 2019)

I use this plastic cutting mat from dollar trees. It comes 2 in a pack. I just cut it to fit in my oval and circular pvc mold. I'm going to use it to make a liner for the pine box soon. It cleans up really well also. And it is reusable.

Cheers!!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 3, 2019)

Cal43 said:


> I use this plastic cutting mat from dollar trees. It comes 2 in a pack. I just cut it to fit in my oval and circular pvc mold. I'm going to use it to make a liner for the pine box soon. It cleans up really well also. And it is reusable.
> 
> Cheers!!


What a great idea!


----------



## KimT2au (Jan 3, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Think ill have a look for videos on how to fold liners for slab molds iv just setup my microwave in my soaping room aka my spare bedroom so i could always learn and fold while im heating the oils up would give me something to do to keep my hands busy.



Here's one of the videos I thought was really helpful.  The same lady has a video on lining a soap mould using exactly the same method but the video is almost twice as long which seemed rather boring watching her do it twice.  This is the method I always use now.


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 3, 2019)

KimT2au said:


> Here's one of the videos I thought was really helpful.  The same lady has a video on lining a soap mould using exactly the same method but the video is almost twice as long which seemed rather boring watching her do it twice.  This is the method I always use now.




Awesome thank you


----------



## Dennis (Jan 3, 2019)

KimT2au said:


> I used to hate lining the moulds with paper until I saw a video on how to fold the paper to fit and now I find it so quick and easy that I have stopped considering making the move to silicone liners.



Oh thou, so blessed with talent and the manual dexterity of a late teen video gamer, I suffer the sin of envy. 
I have watched so many videos with so many "easiest soap mold lining technique EVER" that I want to scream.  The bread bags work but are of limited size but I'm tempted to try paper again.  Perhaps the 478th time will be a charm and lead to lining perfection.  Hope reigns eternal!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 3, 2019)

I just cut two pieces for my molds that don't have liners.  One the length and one the width with extra to secure to the sides.  I make multiples and keep them stored in a box.  I don't have time to fold and fit nor the patience.  I rarely get any soap leakage and if I do it's minimal. I too tried all those videos.  No luck.

However, the flimsy cutting boards do work well,  Cut to fit the sides and bottom, tape together and fit into mold.  They are good for quite a lot of use.   

I just prefer my silicone molds.  I use the others sometimes.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 4, 2019)

KimT2au said:


> Here's one of the videos I thought was really helpful.  The same lady has a video on lining a soap mould using exactly the same method but the video is almost twice as long which seemed rather boring watching her do it twice.  This is the method I always use now.




Yeah, I've tried that.  Lovely wife pretty much does it that way.  For me, it doesn't work.  The step by step video below is an example to you of what the above video looks like to me.  All is not lost however.  This thread has given me the impetus to put a new plan into play and line those beautiful pine molds myself.  I 
shall:


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes - that origami fold is certainly what the other video further back there ^^ looks like to me.

I found a video on you tube ( but have since lost it again) that I used to make my first paper lining. We don't have what you all call 'freezer paper' here, but I use baking paper which appears to be similar/the same.

Our rolls are clearly narrower than yours in the US so i have to cut two lengths - enough to run the length of the mould and up one end (and over), and then cut another to do the other half of the mould.  I overlap the entire bottom of the mould, and each end of the mould so that no leaks occur.  I find it quite easy doing it in two pieces and maybe that might be easier for you @Dennis?

Will hunt down this you tube video and edit to add soon.
ETA:


----------



## Dennis (Jan 4, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes - that origami fold is certainly what the other video further back there ^^ looks like to me.
> 
> I found a video on you tube ( but have since lost it again) that I used to make my first paper lining. We don't have what you all call 'freezer paper' here, but I use baking paper which appears to be similar/the same.
> 
> ...



Ok.  Maybe it will be a different one.  In the meantime, I have a plan.  It will work.  It will be amazing.  I will succeed.  My liners will go down in soaping history as a great victory over adversity and motivate millions of young beginning soapers.  Companies selling soaping supplies and equipment will be unable to maintain supplies of the Dennis Bobble Head holding the now famous lined mold and wearing the also now famous soaping uniform of jammie pants, hawaiian shirt and fuzzy slippers.  People just thought Jimmy Buffet was big.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 5, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes - that origami fold is certainly what the other video further back there ^^ looks like to me.
> 
> I found a video on you tube ( but have since lost it again) that I used to make my first paper lining. We don't have what you all call 'freezer paper' here, but I use baking paper which appears to be similar/the same.
> 
> ...



Mine is a slight variation on this method. I've created a template for my molds and I don't need to cut any little bits off. Even my grandson said she's wasting paper.


----------



## KimT2au (Jan 5, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Mine is a slight variation on this method. I've created a template for my molds and I don't need to cut any little bits off. Even my grandson said she's wasting paper.



Would you post a photo of your template please, @Misschief ,  I would be really interested to see how you cut your paper.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 5, 2019)

KimT2au said:


> Would you post a photo of your template please, @Misschief ,  I would be really interested to see how you cut your paper.


I'll see what I can do today. Perhaps I'll put up a short tutorial on how I do it. It's been a while since I did one.


----------



## KimT2au (Jan 5, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I'll see what I can do today. Perhaps I'll put up a short tutorial on how I do it. It's been a while since I did one.


OOhhh, yes please.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 5, 2019)

KimT2au said:


> OOhhh, yes please.


Well, it didn't happen today. My grandson was here all day and only just left. It will have to be tomorrow. I do have everything ready to go, though.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 6, 2019)

I managed to get my video made this morning. It only took 4 tries. My camera kept going to sleep and then it wouldn't focus. Finally got it to work.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 6, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I managed to get my video made this morning. It only took 4 tries. My camera kept going to sleep and then it wouldn't focus. Finally got it to work.


I do mine very similar, but instead of cutting before putting in the mold, I just do a fold, then cut the sides to fold it down once it's in the mold. Templates are the best.


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 6, 2019)

That’s exactly how I do it!  I find it very easy to do. Thanks for that video. Perfect demonstration!!


----------



## Misschief (Jan 6, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> That’s exactly how I do it!  I find it very easy to do. Thanks for that video. Perfect demonstration!!


Thank you. It's a long time since I've done a video. I'm very rusty!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 6, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Thank you. It's a long time since I've done a video. I'm very rusty!


Couldn't tell by that. It was great.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 6, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I managed to get my video made this morning. It only took 4 tries. My camera kept going to sleep and then it wouldn't focus. Finally got it to work.



Awesome!  Nice to hear your voice too @Misschief


----------



## KimT2au (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks so much, @Misschief , a picture sure does replace a thousand words.    Excellent tutorial.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 6, 2019)

KimT2au said:


> Thanks so much, @Misschief , a picture sure does replace a thousand words.    Excellent tutorial.


Thank you!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Jan 6, 2019)

thanks for the video--great explanation and definitely easier than what I was trying to do


----------



## Misschief (Jan 6, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> thanks for the video--great explanation and definitely easier than what I was trying to do


Glad I could help.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 6, 2019)

It's a whole new life!  Lovely wife, mother of ... is dancing around the house happily shouting I'M FREE, I'M FREE!!    As for me I cannot thank you enough for posting the video.  Simple, to the point, outstanding.  ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyou!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 6, 2019)

Dennis said:


> It's a whole new life!  Lovely wife, mother of ... is dancing around the house happily shouting I'M FREE, I'M FREE!!    As for me I cannot thank you enough for posting the video.  Simple, to the point, outstanding.  ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyou!
> 
> View attachment 34858


Look at that Dennis! Perfect!


----------



## Misschief (Jan 6, 2019)

Dennis said:


> It's a whole new life!  Lovely wife, mother of ... is dancing around the house happily shouting I'M FREE, I'M FREE!!    As for me I cannot thank you enough for posting the video.  Simple, to the point, outstanding.  ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyou!
> 
> View attachment 34858


LOL... you, and your lovely wife, are very welcome. Glad I could be of assistance.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jan 7, 2019)

I am fine with freezer paper too.  Only thing different that I add is craft foam at the ends of the log mold and I use a bit of shortening (crisco) to make the wooden sides of the mold hold the paper better.  Using the craft mold means I only have one sheet of paper, 22" long to cut.  I place the foam at both ends, insert the paper, smooth flat on the bottom, crease at the corners and up at the top.  The shortening keeps it from coming away from the sides of the molds.  If there's a bit of space between the craft mold and the paper I don't worry about it.  The soap mixture will fill it in.  Easy Peasy..


----------



## newlife (Jan 8, 2019)

Thank you! I have been doing the “other YouTube “ way and cutting the other side. This makes more sense. I’m off to make to make my template! ( also a time saver as I am not puttin the paper in and out multiple times)


----------



## Meena (Jan 8, 2019)

Dennis said:


> Oh thou, so blessed with talent and the manual dexterity of a late teen video gamer, I suffer the sin of envy.
> I have watched so many videos with so many "easiest soap mold lining technique EVER" that I want to scream.  The bread bags work but are of limited size but I'm tempted to try paper again.  Perhaps the 478th time will be a charm and lead to lining perfection.  Hope reigns eternal!



I have faith in you, Dennis!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 8, 2019)

I remember not being able to fold the paper...

Gentleman Jim was my tutor...

I used to pay the kids to wrap Christmas presents too - no more!

Thank you very much for the video. I see a stick perhaps in the beginners section?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 8, 2019)

Steve85569 said:


> I see a stick perhaps in the beginners section?



Hear hear!  I agree.  The video is excellent.  Short, to the point, no wasted time.  Best I have viewed and a great help.


----------



## GeezLouise (Jan 8, 2019)

SoaperForLife said:


> I am fine with freezer paper too.  Only thing different that I add is craft foam at the ends of the log mold ...


Craft foam? Are you comfortable sharing what type? Seems like a huge process improvement.


----------



## loriag (Jan 8, 2019)

@Misschief, Thank you, thank you, thank you, I would never have thought of making a template, and they work like a hot darn.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jan 9, 2019)

GeezLouise said:


> Craft foam? Are you comfortable sharing what type? Seems like a huge process improvement.


I didn't buy this brand but here's an example of what I mean when I say craft foam https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LOHW6G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  I bought a big wide role originally because I wanted to only use the foam to line my molds (and you can) by cutting out each piece and adhering it to the wooden sides with Crisco.  Using the foam will decrease the size of your bars by a little bit which is why I switched to just using it on the ends of my log molds.


----------



## catche (Jan 9, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I agree with others, the wrinkles would drive me nuts. I mostly use my silicone molds and never have to worry about it, however when I have to line, I have a template for all my wooden molds and it literally takes me less than 30 seconds to peel, cut, fold and line my molds with my freezer paper.


where  do you get your freezer paper i was at a wholesale place but the paper was the red stuff ,is this the same to use or is the white freezer paper better.


----------



## KimT2au (Jan 9, 2019)

Steve85569 said:


> I remember not being able to fold the paper...
> 
> Gentleman Jim was my tutor...



Is that Gentleman Jim the tailor on YouTube or is there someone on here with the username of Gentleman Jim?




SoaperForLife said:


> I didn't buy this brand but here's an example of what I mean when I say craft foam https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LOHW6G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  I bought a big wide role originally because I wanted to only use the foam to line my molds (and you can) by cutting out each piece and adhering it to the wooden sides with Crisco.  Using the foam will decrease the size of your bars by a little bit which is why I switched to just using it on the ends of my log molds.



I am a bit confused, but that is not hard, are you saying you don't use any paper, just the foam or are you using foam and then paper?  Could you post a photo or something as my head is just not getting it.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 9, 2019)

catche said:


> where  do you get your freezer paper i was at a wholesale place but the paper was the red stuff ,is this the same to use or is the white freezer paper better.


I've never seen the red freezer (or butcher) paper here. I can find freezer paper at all my local grocery stores and the only kind I see here is the brown (kraft) paper. I would think that, as long as it has one shiny side, it will be fine.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 9, 2019)

catche said:


> where  do you get your freezer paper i was at a wholesale place but the paper was the red stuff ,is this the same to use or is the white freezer paper better.


I get mine at the grocery store. I use the white kind that has a shiny surface on one side and matte surface on the other. I've never seen "red" freezer paper, so have no idea if it would work. Butcher paper would also work. (it's basically the same thing) Don't use wax paper as the wax melts and sticks to the soap.


----------



## catche (Jan 9, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I get mine at the grocery store. I use the white kind that has a shiny surface on one side and matte surface on the other. I've never seen "red" freezer paper, so have no idea if it would work. Butcher paper would also work. (it's basically the same thing) Don't use wax paper as the wax melts and sticks to the soap.


Ok perfect there is a big roll there or maybe I will talk to my butcher


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 10, 2019)

KimT2au said:


> Is that Gentleman Jim the tailor on YouTube or is there someone on here with the username of Gentleman Jim?



There was a great guy here with that user name. I haven't seen him in some time though.
There are many that are no longer with us.
I am happy for the ones that are here


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 11, 2019)

I just use baking paper which works very well and is probably way cheaper that the freezer paper of which you speak.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jan 11, 2019)

KimT2au said:


> I am a bit confused, but that is not hard, are you saying you don't use any paper, just the foam or are you using foam and then paper? Could you post a photo or something as my head is just not getting it


I use the craft foam on the two short ends and one piece of freezer paper for the bottom and up the two long sides.  Years ago I bought a mold that as a selling point didn't need to be lined because it came with the craft foam - 4 pieces total.  No fussing with paper, removable and washable.  It's easy enough to do - just buy craft foam sheets and trim them to line the inside of your mold.  I would use foam for all 4 sides but I don't like the reduction in bar size so I just use the ends.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 11, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Interestingly, I enjoy lining my molds with freezer paper. It's a little like origami and feels SO satisfying when it fits just right.


I am also the one who enjoys doing it,  It takes me like 2 minutes to line my log mold. No template


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 11, 2019)

To me, there is something so satisfying when you pull back the paper from the soap. I don’t get that same feeling wrestling with a silicon mold and see smushed corners.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> To me, there is something so satisfying when you pull back the paper from the soap. I don’t get that same feeling wrestling with a silicon mold and see smushed corners.


I know, right? I feel the same.



Dahila said:


> I am also the one who enjoys doing it,  It takes me like 2 minutes to line my log mold. No template


At this point, I probably don't need the template any more but I enjoy the process. I like the preciseness of the template so I'll continue using it for now.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 11, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> To me, there is something so satisfying when you pull back the paper from the soap. I don’t get that same feeling wrestling with a silicon mold and see smushed corners.


If you are getting smushed corners you are probably unmolding too soon. I only get smooshed corners if my soap somehow didn't gel, or and I try to unmold too soon.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> To me, there is something so satisfying when you pull back the paper from the soap. I don’t get that same feeling wrestling with a silicon mold and see smushed corners.


I agree, I had more smooshed corners using freezer paper than I've ever had once I switched to silicone molds.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jan 14, 2019)

Pictures of how I line my log mold - the end is craft foam and then I use one sheet of freezer paper for the rest.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 14, 2019)

SoaperForLife said:


> Pictures of how I line my log mold - the end is craft foam and then I use one sheet of freezer paper for the rest.  View attachment 35065
> View attachment 35066


Well that IS clever.  And you don't get any leaks from the corners?


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jan 14, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Well that IS clever. And you don't get any leaks from the corners?


If I line up the freezer paper correctly, it covers the ends with the craft foam and no leaks.  Even if I do get leaks because I was being lazy and not lining up the paper as well as I should have, they don't do more than fill the crevices.  I can wash the craft foam and reuse it over and over again which I like.  Some people line their entire mold with the foam and then don't need to mess with the freezer paper but I prefer doing it this way.


----------



## KimT2au (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for that @SoaperForLife .  I notice you have a white(ish) piece of craft foam, do you know if the colour would bleed if you used coloured foam?


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jan 16, 2019)

KimT2au said:


> Thanks for that @SoaperForLife . I notice you have a white(ish) piece of craft foam, do you know if the colour would bleed if you used coloured foam?


Sorry, I do not...


----------



## Dawni (Jan 17, 2019)

Lining a wood mold is next on my list.... I've already tried the silicon loaves but I'm still a bit partial to my recycled molds haha

@Dennis, I thoroughly enjoyed reading that.. And all your other posts in this thread lol

@Misschief, thank you for the video.. Your hands are very pretty


----------



## loriag (Jan 18, 2019)

Can I just say how much I appreciate this thread. I am now using a combination of @Misschief's template and Elly's Everyday video with not cutting the freezer paper, I get a great lining with no leaks.


----------



## dalewaite48 (Jan 19, 2019)

I used to do the whole wood mold and lining with freezer paper.  I finally spent some money and tried a acrylic mold I purchased on Etsy.  I loved it so much I now own 4 of them.  My soaps have perfect corners and no wasted bars from paper not being folded perfect.  Plus clean up is easy, I just clean them under warm running water, let try and ready to use again.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 19, 2019)

dalewaite48 said:


> I used to do the whole wood mold and lining with freezer paper.  I finally spent some money and tried a acrylic mold I purchased on Etsy.  I loved it so much I now own 4 of them.  My soaps have perfect corners and no wasted bars from paper not being folded perfect.  Plus clean up is easy, I just clean them under warm running water, let try and ready to use again.


I have two acrylic molds. I've tried using them without lining them; the first time, it was fine. No issues. The second time (second mold), I couldn't get that soap out easily for love or money. I ended up putting the mold on the floor and stepping on one edge while pulling the other side. The soap came apart before it came out of the mold. I will never use unlined loaf molds again.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 19, 2019)

When I started I purchased acrylic molds. I grew to hate them and sold them to someone who liked them.  I couldn’t get my soap out for nothing. I had a log and a slab. Went back to lining then finally purchased silicone and never looked back.  It’s a personal choice for what works for each person.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 19, 2019)

The acrylic gets eaten up (fairly slowly) by the alkali, so after the first go it has tiny little pit holes and microscopic crevices ... all the better to catch your soap with 
(Eventually acrylic gets cloudy, so the caustic damage becomes obvious over time)

Awesome video @Misschief!


----------



## Misschief (Jan 19, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> The acrylic gets eaten up (fairly slowly) by the alkali, so after the first go it has tiny little pit holes and microscopic crevices ... all the better to catch your soap with
> (Eventually acrylic gets cloudy, so the caustic damage becomes obvious over time)
> 
> Awesome video @Misschief!


Thank you... both for the explanation and the compliment.


----------



## Cherrydene soapy (Feb 2, 2019)

Dennis said:


> I looked at that as a project but decided against it.  My new project is to perfect the custom bread bag liner to be creaseless.  I have a few ideas and the bread bags are plentiful.  The only ugly creases were on the end but I must pursue perfection to win over those with crease sensitivity.
> So you've never lined a mold with parchment paper?   Watch the videos, listen to the advice, and go for it.  You may be a pro right off the bat.  You could also find yourself in that deep dark pain cave, growling and drooling like a rabid dog.  It happens sometimes; I've read about it.


----------



## scrubadubdub (May 22, 2021)

Misschief said:


> I managed to get my video made this morning. It only took 4 tries. My camera kept going to sleep and then it wouldn't focus. Finally got it to work.



Thank you SO much for such a great video!! Now I can say goodby to rounded corners.


----------



## tyerod (May 26, 2021)

Misschief said:


> Interestingly, I enjoy lining my molds with freezer paper. It's a little like origami and feels SO satisfying when it fits just right.


I like the origami aspect too. I have found if the freezer paper doesn't get too much spilled on it, edges and down the outside, it can be used for multiple batches. I think my best is three batches so far.


----------



## earlene (May 27, 2021)

OverUnder said:


> I like the origami aspect too. I have found if the freezer paper doesn't get too much spilled on it, edges and down the outside, it can be used for multiple batches. I think my best is three batches so far.


Me, too.  In fact even a bit of spill is easy to clean off.  If still wet, obviously with a cloth or paper towel.  If dry, by gently scraping it off with a silicone spatula.


----------

